# BellaPronto Capsules



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm receiving machine which happens to include a pod adapter for Bella Barista's BellaPronto Capsules. I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with these?

How do they stack up to other commercial capsules? If they produce a serviceable coffee they could be useful when time is short.

Cheers


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

When you say adaptor, do you mean like an alternative basket or a conversion kit? Some machines can swap easily between the two I believe, whereas others require replacing half the group if I understand correctly.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

BB have their own system, which is just a pf handle with an adapter in. They sell their own capsules but are shortly changing suppliers for these so expect the quality to go up. They also do a. 7gm capsule a s opposed to the usual 5


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

The adapter fits into a bottomless portafilter I believe.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

ahirsty said:


> I'm receiving machine which happens to include a pod adapter for Bella Barista's BellaPronto Capsules. I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with these?
> 
> How do they stack up to other commercial capsules? If they produce a serviceable coffee they could be useful when time is short.
> 
> Cheers


I had the BB pod system when I had an ECM machine. It is ok but no more than ok.

I used it quite often for decaf as the coffee was acceptable - not great but acceptable. The normal coffee was not to my taste.

Also, they had a problem, I believe with the pods themselves. They may have resolved it now but it was taking about 90sec to make a double. Claudette told me that they had a problem but I never pursued it.

Suffice to say, I gave the adapter and 100 pods away to the buyer of my ECM machine, I have never repurchased and have no plans to.

It is though, IMHO, a great idea!

David


----------

